

This Blood Test Can Detext Every Virus You Have Ever Had - Varcht
http://time.com/3911629/blood-test-virus/

======
jmcguckin
Actually, it only detects viruses that the test manufacturer already knows
about. So, it cannot detect _all_ viruses.

